# Polish Village (Zalipie) Where Everything Is Covered in Flower Decorations



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2017)

I thought these pictures were very nice, more here. http://www.boredpanda.com/polish-village-floral-paintings-zalipie/



> Once upon a time, in a small Polish village called Zalipie, somebody painted a flower on their ceiling in order to cover up a soot mark caused by the stove. Ventilation was poor back then, and soot stains were a common sight in most if not all of the houses, and so other people started concealing the marks with their own little flowers until every house was covered in them.Eventually everything in town was covered in flowers, from houses and barns to bridges and churches, and every spring since 1948 the village has held a Painted Cottage Competition, or Malowana Chata. The original purpose of this contest was part of a movement to help Poland psychologically recover from the atrocities that the country suffered in World War II.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 4, 2017)

Very interesting, Thanks!

I'm not sure if I could handle waking up in this room, I would definitely need my second cup of coffee!


----------



## jujube (Feb 4, 2017)

Love it!  Even the dog has a pretty little house.


----------

